# Would a fertigation attachment work?



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi

Here is an image of my irrigation system hook up and backflow preventer. Would some sort of fertigation add-on work here? How would I do it? I assume I'd need to remove/cut the black pipe and put the attachment in that area. I'm actually only interested in doing this add-on as a way to easily add in some RGS and Humic12 frequently at low rates without having do spray it on manually.

Thank you


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Step 1.) get a proper backflow preventer. This looks more like a vacuum breaker and is the least good option that technically "counts" as any sort of backflow prevention.

I recommend the Zurn Wilkins 975XL2 for almost everyone.

Why?

Because you don't want to drink those products, and neither does anybody else in your town


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SCGrassMan this is a proper backflow preventer. It is legal in many counties (please check yours), as long as it is tested. Further, the risk of contaminants flowing backwards and reaching the potable water are extremely low.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Agree to disagree.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

There are several different levels of backflow protection. They can be divided into low hazard protection and high hazard protection. Depending on your locality, lawn irrigation is classified as either low hazard or high hazard. Injection of chemicals or additives is almost always classified as high hazard. A Reduced Pressure Zone backflow prevention device is the minimum allowed in a high hazard situation. In many instances, a physical air gap is required between the municipal water source and the irrigation system purposed to dispense chemicals. A PVB(Pressure Vacuum Breaker) is normally considered low hazard protection for backflow.


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you for the feedback.

@SCGrassMan - I understand your point. But it is a true backplow preventer. But after doing more research, it's one of 3 or 4 types of them as @g-man said.

I found out that this form of preventer is not suitable for chemigation. So I'm abandoning my idea


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Sorry I don't mean to be a snob - I think your idea is good and I've looked into it myself. Just needs a good device on there. If nothing else yours Is showing signs of age and at least needs testing.


----------

